# herbertkilpin. . .



## herbertkilpin (27 Agosto 2012)

vi osserva. ;-)


----------



## Dottorm (28 Agosto 2012)

ma sei quello originale..?


----------



## herbertkilpin (28 Agosto 2012)

yeah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

ave


----------



## Kimbo (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Herb.


----------



## Cutolo™ (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Herbert


----------



## Bacc0 (28 Agosto 2012)

Che FantaMitologico ritorno!!


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

Bentornato!


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

L'originale


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> L'originale



Uh. valdostano? MMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Aria di casa


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Aria di casa



Giovani milanisti crescono sulle mie orme


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Uh. valdostano? MMMMMMMMMMM.



Anche te?


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Anche te?



Nato e cresciuto. Poi finalmente me ne sono andato.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Nato e cresciuto. Poi finalmente me ne sono andato.



Finalmente?


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Finalmente?



Certo. La Valle d'Aosta è bellissima, ha un solo difetto: chi ci abita.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Certo. La Valle d'Aosta è bellissima, ha un solo difetto: chi ci abita.



Credo di aver capito cosa intendi.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Credo di aver capito cosa intendi.



 ma tu sei giovane, avrai tutto il tempo di andartene  Ma se ce la fai a rimanere e ne sei felice ottimo per te.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2012)

Weilà Herb!! mancava la tua presenza!!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Effetti collaterali del cambio casa: dovrai sorbirti di nuovo Herbert 

Bentrovato vecchiaccio


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

sei proprio tu herbert? il pasdaran talebano ortodosso più oltranzista dell'universo rossonero?


----------



## James Watson (29 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo, sono troppo contento, finalmente un utente veramente "old style" (in senso buono, s'intende...)
Bentornato herb!


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Agosto 2012)

Grande Herb!


----------



## Prinz (29 Agosto 2012)

il numero 1


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Che fortuna.


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che fortuna.


----------



## PyramidHead (29 Agosto 2012)

Grande Herb, benvenuto!!


----------

